# Lung Screening CPT?



## laurabee (May 15, 2012)

My radiology practice is offering lung screenings to patients for a discounted fee, but we're not sure which CPT is appropriate. It would technically be a "limited CT of the chest", so would it be 71250, 76380 or 76497? We will not be sending these out to insurance, they will strictly be self pay.


----------



## donnajrichmond (May 15, 2012)

You could code either 71250-52 or 76380.   
Of course, for Medicare you would still have to get an ABN and bill if they ask you to.


----------

